# Is Flouurish Iron harmfull to fish and shrimps



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm planning to use Flourish Iron for my planted 10Gl tank and wondering if it could be dangerous for fish and shrimps. And what amounts to add and how often to make sure it will not harm my fish and shrimps ?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It will not be harmful to your livestock if you follow the recommended dosages on the bottle.

If you have a high light aquarium, I would strongly advise you to take a look at the EI dosing regimen, as it will be able to more better satisfy the needs of your plants.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It will not be harmful to your livestock if you follow the recommended dosages on the bottle.
> 
> If you have a high light aquarium, I would strongly advise you to take a look at the EI dosing regimen, as it will be able to more better satisfy the needs of your plants.


No my fish tank is a low light plants one. But directions on the bottle don't tell how often I should do it. Only how much (with compare-sent with other seachem products).
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishIron.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If it is a low light aquarium, I would try dosing twice a week for starters. Give about 2-3 weeks before you begin to expect to see any changes. If no improvement is observed, you can try increasing to 3 times a week.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> If it is a low light aquarium, I would try dosing twice a week for starters. Give about 2-3 weeks before you begin to expect to see any changes. If no improvement is observed, you can try increasing to 3 times a week.


Would it harm my fish and shrimps (like excel can) ? Also should I mix it in the cup of watter or just doze it directly to the tank ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anything can harm your fish and shrimp, if dosed in high amounts. The Flourish line of fertilizers is mostly water, so you do not really have to worry about over dosing.

You can dose directly to your aquarium.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just do half dose,


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Just do half dose,


This is a problem. What is half doze ? Instructions there are not very clear


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> This is a problem. What is half doze ? Instructions there are not very clear


How are the instructions unclear? From the website:



> Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) or as required to maintain about 0.10 mg/L iron.


Thus, a half dose would be 2.5 mL for every 50 gallons.

However, as I have already mentioned several times, you can dose with the normal dose and your fish and shrimp will be fine.

I dose following the EI regimen, and it adds much more fertilizers than the Flourish line of products will, if you follow the instructions.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I also follow EI dosing, I add another 0.1ppm of iron using the flourish iron product, and I have used flourish excel in conjunction with EI dosing both at normal dose, and at higher than recommended doses when I was spot-treating BBA.

I have had my cherry shrimp the entire time without any problems through this time.

I'm not saying you should dose above recommended levels though, and I'm not saying there's nothing more sensitive than cherry shrimp. What I am saying though is that I think some people who experience die-offs are quick to use these products as a scape goat, and thus the potential to harm your inhabitants is exhagerated.

These products wouldn't be so popular and widely recommended if they were known to kill or harm your inhabitants. As darkblade stated, anything at the right dose is toxic. But there's plenty of debates regarding this, and I recommend you do your research and decide for yourself what you're happiest with.


----------

